# Off Bike > Ankündigungen und Fragen zum Board >  RSS-Feeds

## Zap

Ich habe den Feed für den Markplatz (Biketeile) abonniert, was ungemein praktisch ist, aber welcher sich seit kurzem nicht mehr aktualisiert, sodass ich immer auf "Dynamisches Lesezeichen neu laden" (Firefox 3) klicken muss.
Ich habe erst kürzlich den Firefox 3 (vorher 2.0) und seither funktionierts nicht mehr.
Ist das ein serverseitiges oder userseitiges Problem?

Ich hab schon den alten Feed entfernt und neu hinzugefügt, aber ohne Änderung des Beschriebenen.

_Und: wenn ich auf das Feed-symbol klicke kann ich drei (bilde mir ein, dass es gestern noch vier waren) verschiedene Feeds auswählen und beim Klick auf einen, bin ich immer auf eine Seite gelangt, die die neuesten Themen des ausgewählten Feeds feedtypisch als Text auf dieser Seite angezeigt hat. Diese Seite erreiche ich nicht mehr. Es erscheint nur mehr der Bookmark-Dialog mit der Auswahl des Speicherorts._

edit: Den zweiten Punkt habe ich bereits lösen können: Unter Einstellungen -> Anwendungen -> Web-Feed auf "Vorschau in Firefox" setzen.

----------


## noox

Ich hab Firefox 3 noch nicht als News-Feed-Client oder -Reader im Einsatz. Mit meinem Reader haut es hin. Mit Firefox müsste ich es erst testen. Hast du den neuesten Firefox (3.5.1) im Einsatz? Wenn nicht, würde ich zuerst mal updaten und es damit versuchen.

----------


## Zap

Das war ja einfach. Ich habe lediglich nur einen neuen Parameter ("browser.bookmarks.livemark_refresh_seconds") erstellen und die Refresh-rate in Sekunden angeben müssen. Jetzt sollte es funktionieren.

Hier stehts auch nochmal: support.mozilla.com/de/kb/Dyn...+aktualisieren

Anscheinend hat FX 3 diesen Parameter nicht mehr erstellt, als ich das Update gemacht habe.

----------


## Zap

Zu früh gefreut.
Beim Firefoxstart sollten alle dynamischen Lesezeichen ja neu geladen werden und die seit dem letzten Aufruf neu dazu gekommenen Beiträge als Links auftauchen. Das hab ich bisher nicht beobachten können. 
Alle anderen Feeds (nicht von dh-rangers) aktualisieren sich wie gewohnt beim Start.

Ich habe "nur" den FX 3.0.13, hab aber heute in der Arbeit auf FX 3.5 auch mal den feed abonniert, bin aber nicht mehr dazugekommen, um nachzusehen, obs dort klappt.

Wie funktioniert denn so ein RSS-Feed serverseitig, also wie und wie oft wird der denn generiert? Unmittelbar nachdem ein neues Thema in einem Subforum erstellt wurde?

----------


## noox

Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass der On Demand generiert wird. D.h. wenn der Feedreader liest, wird er in Echtzeit erzeugt. 

Die Haupt-Feeds werden übrigens über Feedburner umgeleitet, damit hier gezählt werden kann. Aber die Feeds von Unterforen (außer den News) werden nicht über Feedburner geleitet.

----------


## noox

vielleicht probierst du mal NewsGator Feeddeamon. Den habe ich in Verwendung.

----------


## Zap

Nach kompakten Feed-readern habe ich schon mal gesucht, aber da ich nur wenige dynamische Lesezeichen gespeichert habe, möchte ich die nur mit Firefox verwalten.

Anscheinend funktioniert folgendes: Für den Marktplatz - Komplettbikes gilt diese URL: 

```
https://www.downhill-board.com/external.php?type=RSS2&forumids=40
```

Nun habe ich versuchsweise statt "RSS2" "rss1" eingesetzt und beim Start von Firefox waren die heute Früh erstellten Themen schon drinnen.
Mit php kenne ich mich leider nicht aus, aber ich denke, der Zweier nach "RSS" deutet auf die Version 2.0 von RSS hin!?

----------


## Zap

Auf Firefox 3.5.2 funktionieren die Aktualisierungen der DHR-Feeds auch nicht.

----------


## Zap

...und das Umschreiben der URL bewirkt doch nichts. Habe oben anscheinend etwas durcheinandergebracht.

----------

